# logo in browser adressfeld



## coredump (4. Februar 2004)

hey dudes,

ich habe mich gerade gefragt, wie man wohl so ein logo in der adressleiste 
vom browser  vor der url realisiert

hat jemand eine anhaltspunkt für mich?
ist  das einfach umzusetzten?

vielen dank

core


----------



## Gumbo (4. Februar 2004)

Ich habe nicht nur einen Anhaltspunkt, sondern sogar die Lösung:
&nbsp;*&rsaquo;*&nbsp;http://www.favicon.de/


----------



## coredump (4. Februar 2004)

*vielen dank*

das is ja der hammer. 

kaum is die message gepostet, schon ist ne antwort da.

vielen dank, man

core


----------

